# CUPS will nicht mehr...



## beuteltier (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe aus mysteriösen Gründen meine DSL-Box / meinen Router resetten und neu einrichten müssen,  seitdem funktioniert unter Linux der Zugriff auf den Drucker am Windows-PC (via Samba) nicht mehr. Die einzige Erklärung die ich habe ist das die Box den Rechnern jetzt andere IPs zugeteilt hat (was wirklich der Fall ist), aber eigentlich geht Samba doch nach Arbeitsgruppen und Domänen - oder nicht?
Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar zumal ich mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr erinnern kann wie genau das mit der Einrichtung von Cups und Samba funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## Enumerator (26. Februar 2010)

Hi Beuteltier!

Stimmt schon, Dein Problem wird durch die neuen IP-Adressen verursacht. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das System zwingt, die Drucker automatisch neu einzulesen, aber Du kannst ja auch einfach den Drucker noch mal installieren.... und zwar so:

Mit dem Browser http://localhost:631 "anwählen"
Im oberen Menü-Reiter auf "Drucker" klicken
Den Problemfall ausfindig machen und "Drucker ändern wählen"
Alle Daten so lassen wie sie sind und solange auf "Fortsetzen" bis Du den Typ auswählen musst
Jetzt entweder den Drucker wieder 'raussuchen oder einfach die Datei /etc/cups/ppd/DRUCKERNAME.ppd laden
Testseite Drucken und... fertig!

Gruß
Enum


----------



## beuteltier (26. Februar 2010)

WOW!! Das ging schnell! Vielen Dank!


----------

